# Next purchase...1911



## KingVader (Oct 25, 2012)

Hey guys, new to the forum and still kinda new to the scene. Ive been shooting for 2 years now and I have 3 firearms. Kel-tec PF9, Ruger SR9 and Glock 21....Ive wanted a 1911 for a while now and I think its gonna be my next purchase, probably around christmas.

Ive been researching a few models and came across a few I like. Dont really have a price range, it will all depend on how much I have to spend when the time comes...So I wanted to know sum good brand/models in all price ranges. 

Ive been looking at a few Kimbers, Springfields, and the Ruger sr1911...I really like the Ruger sr1911. I see its getting great reviews and Ruger cant keep enough in stores. Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Of those 3 I would go Springfield Armory,there quality improved years ago and make a good piece.

I'm not a Kimber fan,their warranty is short and QC has been spotty for a long time.I do have to say problems are minor now compared to years ago,they're normally simple fixes.

The Ruger I don't know,heard mostly good on them.

Go to 1911Forum.com and go to the manufacturer's section,you can find out just about anything you want to know about a brand.Just remember everyone and their brother are making them now,and there's going to be a lemon from everyone at some point,some just have more than others.

I still prefer Colt and have 3 ranging from 1918 to the mid 80s.I had a real early SA (Springfield) that was a good gun,but got a later one that was an out of spec nightmare.Still have that one I'll throw a 22 upper on one day.After that one they tightened up on quality,and I'd buy a newer one if I were in the market for one.

Enjoy the hunt.


----------

